# Mountain Side Shacks



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Building several shacks to house the workers for my wood processing mill, built on stilts so they can be trimed to fit the mountain side. I used redwood to make all the sides flooring and the shingles.
I have several shacks to make, so I will be posting several pics in the future.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Just added the shingles, they will be trimmed after the Lexel Glue dries.
Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Them's right nice, Dennis... Right nice indeed..


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, real nice. Where did you get those shingles? They look like they are in a strip? Boy, would beat the approx. 3300 shingles I put on my engine house. 
Greg R.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking shack! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking Dennis. Hope to make it up when you have a club meeting this fall to see in person.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice shack. I hope you post a photo when you get them in place.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mountain Shack Set








The little shack and stairway to get to next level has been installed


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent. Love the rockwork.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Dennis you always, always out do your self ! Great use of "unusable acreage". I just love the architecture and this angle of the mill too, although I'm sure you don't think of it as one of the shacks. Well done.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, looks like you're setting up for a waterfall down the middle. That's going to look fantastic!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope the miners don't drink too much and fall! Nice work.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This is where I am setting this building abandon and delapidated Not set permantantly




























Signs at the top of the stairs (Look close)










This is a 7 teer stairs that gets people from cabin from down below up to the top level, the stairs is VERY delapidated


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Geeze Louise ! Great work. Hope none on the inhabitants "sleepwalks". Very typical of shacks and shanty's in the old mining towns in Nevada and California. 
Bob A


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis;

I like your shacks. They have a really Spartan look to them. They reminded me of a sign painted on the side of the saloon on the Dry Gulch RR ride at Hershey Park, that I worked on many years ago. The sign read: "Room & Board (to sleep on)" Yeah, those shacks are about that Spartan.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------

